

Duqu trojan written in mystery programming language - willvarfar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/08/duqu_trojan_mystery_code_riddle/

======
ImprovedSilence
I'm not an expert in computer languages, but it seems like their information
in that article is a little vague to pick out a language?

Couldn't the programmers just write their own language too, doesn't java/any
of the lisps have that capability?

~~~
protopete
More details about the mystery language can be seen in the referenced source
of the article:
[http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/667/The_Mystery_of_the_Duq...](http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/667/The_Mystery_of_the_Duqu_Framework)

